# Smoked Spaggetti Sauce with Q-View



## smokingd (Aug 15, 2009)

I truely had know idea where to put this LOL. But here it is. I having been pondering making Smoked Spagetti Sauce. I used 2 pounds of ground pork and there was also a yellow pepper in there not sure why it isn't in the picture. Also around 2.5 tbsp red pepper flakes




Such beautiful colors


Here we are after an hour. I have small chunks of hickory in the pan and a partial log of birch on the side for smoke.




Starting to darken up nicely. I stirred every half hour to mix the smoke flavour throughout the sauce and not just the surface area.


I really wish this was a scratch"n"sniff. The aroma coming off is amazing. Into smaller pans about half full of spagetti. (plenty of sauce on top)



And of course I must have cheese on my pasta. I used kraft 4 cheese italiano. Which has provolone, mozzarella, parmesan, and emmental.


I thought about going back to the grill but opted to use broil in the oven.

Done and ready to chow down. I served this with some garlic toast


This here is another of those dishes I have made that I really think ya'll should try. I mean wow this food was great had just a wonderful lite smokey flavour.

And I know it is posted in the wrong place so if the mods can move it great. (but in my defence it was a great idea LOL)

Thanks for looking hope it has made your mouth water.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 15, 2009)

If it tastes as good as it looks It should be delicious...


----------



## smokingd (Aug 16, 2009)

For the Garlic toast I used pureed garlic and straight butter anyone have better ideas?


----------



## rivet (Aug 16, 2009)

That's some sauce fit for a king!! Wow, who'd have thought to smoke it? Very nicely done and a rich deep color too. Thanks for sharing....now you make me want a plate of spaghetti with my coffee at 0830 in the morning!


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice job D. it sounded crazy when I first read the title, but it looks delicious.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice sauce dennis that sounds really good. I to wish I had smellativision cause then I won't be licking the screen. t have been joneing for a good old pot of spaghetti for weeks.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 16, 2009)

that there looks real good.and I also haveing a ankerin for some sketty.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 16, 2009)

nice touch smoking the sauce.  I went a differrent route yesterday,  smoked the ground chuck,  simmered the sauce(bbq sauce, marinara, and ketchup, and then smoked the spaghetti, sauce, fresh mozz, and parmesan.  

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=80530


----------



## gnubee (Aug 20, 2009)

OH CRAP This post was supposed to go in a different thread.I moved it myself. tuvm.


----------



## allen (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the idea, that looks delicious, maybe I can print the pics and drool over them at break time


----------

